# Tjet Mounting Post Sleeves



## Tjetdude (Apr 30, 2013)

Do you know where I can buy sleeves to repair Tjet mounting posts, or what I can use for this purpose? Is there something available in the Big Box Hardware stores that can be used for this purpose?

Thanks much,


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out the Model Murdering thread (Slot Car Modeling/Customizing section) and the making of goop (Testors 3502 and scrap plastic) and repairs. You can use other solutions but it is what I would suggest. You can also try to find a copy of Mike Vitale's book on tjet restorations (out of print I believe). I started with that and then spent time on Bill Hall's Model Murdering thread.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

There is more than one kind of screw post repair for T-jets or AFX. All depends on what your really looking for.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

if you got some old AFX Lola CanAm (or other bodies) 
harvest them with bent needle nosepliers 
file/Grind them to size 
try some Plastruct solvent


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dude, you can use some plastic tubing found in any hobby or craft supply store. I forget the size i use but im sure if you bring a screw with you, you will find a good size that will work. Does 1.1 mm sound right guys?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Dude, you can use some plastic tubing found in any hobby or craft supply store. I forget the size i use but im sure if you bring a screw with you, you will find a good size that will work. Does 1.1 mm sound right guys?


You can set some that is the same size and replace the post completely. You can also get a larger size to fit around the existing post to hold it together or patch it in. I have used both methods.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have used brass & aluminum tubing as well for repairs, it all depends on if you want a unnoticeable repair to a classic or just trying to keep the body on a runner

Boosted


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Dude, you can use some plastic tubing found in any hobby or craft supply store. I forget the size i use but im sure if you bring a screw with you, you will find a good size that will work. Does 1.1 mm sound right guys?


I use "Lollipop" plastic sticks @ hobby lobby in crafts section
some are solid & u will have to drill them, easy 2do w/ drill bit in hand...
use a pointed Exacto blade 2 start the hole dead-center of the plastic stick.

"IF" u can find the 1's w/ hollow centers....
usually have "Fins" inside,...just cut, glue size-up & screw in :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

There are sets with brass cap (see photo) for sale on ebay, designed to fit over the mounting post, for for only $ 1 or $ 2.

Some slotters also use a repair method with 3.2mm Heat-Shrink tubing as used in the electronics industry. You should be able to find those in a variety of colours and sizes from many electronic supply stores. If the post is still in one piece, all that may be required is a small length of heat-shrink slipped over the damaged post. Once the tubing is in place, gently heat the tubing with either the tip of the hot glue gun or the tip of the soldering iron so that it shrinks and forms a snug fit around the post. You will need to work your way around the post to ensure full shrinkage. Once the heat-shrink is firm, carefully inject a small amount of hot-glue into the tubing, and while it is still hot, use the drill bit to create a new hole for the screw.

Best regards from Holland,
Marco


----------



## Tjetdude (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you to all who have posted a response to my original question... much appreciated!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=394200


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Post savers*

This is what you are looking for:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-TJet...290920568195?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item43bc379583

The question is: Can one find something similar in a hardware store for a lower cost?


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Repairing T-Jet Body Posts*

If you race with a club that has specific rules regarding post repair, review those rules carefully. Many clubs have rules that allow plastic repair, but not metallic, which might add weight to the end of the chassis you're trying to repair. Also, be careful about the diameter of the post repair - you don't want the repair to be so big as to interfer with clearance between post / rubbing the front axle.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Larger Diameter = interference ?*



dasarch said:


> If you race with a club that has specific rules regarding post repair, review those rules carefully. Many clubs have rules that allow plastic repair, but not metallic, which might add weight to the end of the chassis you're trying to repair. Also, be careful about the diameter of the post repair - *you don't want the repair to be so big as to interfer with clearance between post / rubbing the front axle.*


*OR.... in the rear, have the post interfere with the back of the top plate(if it's too large a diameter)*


----------

